# Advice for a family of 7 traveling Denver, Mt Rushmore, Grand Canyon



## ScottGoldsmith (Jul 25, 2015)

Our family (me, my wife, and our five kids - ages 4-14) will be flying to Denver this fall, and renting a class c for two weeks. Our tentative plan is to head north to Mt. Rushmore, then south to the Grand Canyon, then back to Denver... with other stops in between. Any advice for 1) routes, 2) campgrounds, 3) places to see, and 4) other traveling/planning  would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## LEN (Jul 25, 2015)

You do know you have about 32 hours of driving. Denver to Rushmore is 6 hours, so if you are lucky you can fly in pickup the RV then to Rushmore area the same day. Even in a hurry Rushmore are is a three day thing with a couple of the local gotta see like Crazy Horse.. 4 days down. Then heading off to the GC I would stop in the area east of Salt lake city at Flaming Gorge National Rec Area on hyway 191. Very interesting and good camp area. Then to Dinosaur National Monument in the same area. You will be going very near Bryce canyon and Zion National Park , Can each be done in a day for a good over view.Then make your way on to I-15 to then to 89 and 89a then 67 to the north RIM. Then back to 89 and on to 64 to the south rim, at least a day for each side. Then back to Denver back to I-70 via 89. There is a lot more to see but TIME!

LEN


----------



## ScottGoldsmith (Aug 7, 2015)

Super helpful, Thanks!  We were thinking about trying to squeeze in Yellowstone, but I think we may head through Flaming Gorge instead.  At first glance, Fossil Valley RV Park looks like a decent spot....unless you have other recommendations?


----------

